# 160DPI Phone.apk ICS Fix



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

I tried a few different fixes for Phone.apk low(<182) DPI because none are specifically marked as being for supersonic. I found one that works at XDA.

* [MOD] 160dpi Working Phone.apk for ICS (AOKP, CM9 tested)*

This is NOT a flashable update patch. It needs to be extracted and placed in /system/app replacing the original Phone.apk.

Known issues:
Accept slide-ring hangs off the bottom of the screen.

Remember that only 160, 240, and 320 DPI can guarantee compatibility with Play Store. Otherwise, you will not be able to find, download, nor update such popular apps as Firefox, Facebook, Adobe Flash Player, and countless more.


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

This was posted in another thread where I directed another user here because they were looking for this.


knldge said:


> Thank you so much for forwarding this link! I can now get the dpi down to 161, with the following results:
> 
> - dialer out works fine
> - when receiving a call, the accept/ignore sections go off the screen on the bottom, but can work with it
> - get a blue horizontal line at the top of the screen when using ADW Launcher EX, with any dpi <=160 - this looks ugly as you will lose about a row's worth of space on the screens. I am currently running a 10 rows x 10 columns on the ADW Launcher EX settings. Setting the dpi at 161 seems to be the sweet spot so far!


Using any DPI other than 160, 240, or 320 is known to cause compatibility issues with the Play Store, in which many popular apps no longer update nor show in search results. That's why I needed this in the first place; I prefer 190, which works with the unmodified phone.apk but not Play Store, and 240 is way too high for me. I suggest using 160 DPI with a different launcher. Last time I checked, Go Launcher EX has everything ADW Launcher EX offers and more, and doesn't have that glitch at low DPI. I'm currently doing 10x10 home screen with 9x10 app drawer sans tab row with no problems other than trying to figure out how to fill the space.

Edit: I'd also appreciate seeing screenshots of the glitches you're talking about so I can be sure I understand.


----------



## jk11 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will try it later and report back.


----------



## jk11 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry It took so long to try it and report back but so far it's worked fine for me. I'm at 160 dpi on a supersonic device, specifically b31 of AOKP. I made one test call and everything seems to be okay. I'll let you know if I see any other issues.


----------

